# My shopping trip.



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Well the other day I went shopping for an inexpensive receiver to use for my haunt this year. As I was walking around I came to the relization that to do what I want I realy need 2 receivers one for the background sounds/music and one for my I-Zombie, so I started thinking that it would be easier to go with car audio decks as I have seen done here before so I headed that way. I found the decks and a 4 channel amp that would work great and I was on my way out of the store.

I was passing by the home audio section and saw that they had a projector on clearence so I picked that up, then I saw some speakers that I could put in the yard and not worry about them getting wet, Soooo in the cart they went too. Well my cheap receiver trip turned into a bit more of an expensive venture than I had planned but i have everything I need for all the sounds in my cemetery now.

Word of advise: if you go for something relatively inexpensive don't wander around the store w/ halloween on your mind, It's kind of like going to the grocery store on an empty stomach.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! Great finds! (i know - halloween shopping is dangerous for me too)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm wondering if SoCal is married. And wondering that, if they are , are they still married after that shopping trip. 

My wife wouldn't divorce me. She would kill me.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice finds! And I like that you bought quality products! I used to have the same Amp in my car. That amp amp with those bose speakers is going to sound pearl!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

SoCal Scare said:


> Word of advise: if you go for something relatively inexpensive don't wander around the store w/ halloween on your mind, It's kind of like going to the grocery store on an empty stomach.


Seems about right. Last week I went into the hardware store looking for bathroom fixtures for a current remodel and only came out with new lamps & lights for pillars & yard.

I suppose there is a corollary to the first rule: If you go shopping for things not related to Halloween at all...

:jol:


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Holy cow man, that's some big ticket stuff! How much did you get the projector for, if you don't mind my asking? I'm seeing $600-800 online, so you must have got a good deal...


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

nice finds. Me $100 trips have ended up being $1000 trips before.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

If hes not married..hell, ill marry him...if you look at the photo...he's not a cheap fella...Alpine, Bose....

and ill promise to shave my beard every night before bed....


----------



## r0b3r7 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice collection of goodies. I'm still saving for that Styrofoam skull I saw last year at Wal-Mart.

how about some photos of your haunt this year...


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

To answer some questions Yes I am Married (sorry Meltdown) but my wife is just as into decorating for the Holidays as I am (well not quite). Berzerk I got the projector for $525 on clearence at Best Buy and it worked out quite well because we were actualy talking about getting a projector for the halloween block party that we are throwing this year so it was just meant to be. Darkshadows the speakers sound great with the alpine amp, I am actualy using them for double duty, I have them set up in my backyard for the rest of the year. I installed my amp and inverter so they could be easily removed from the bbq island and used for Halloween, then quickly returned to the backyard with little hassle. I am actualy on the fence on weather I want to use them for my Cemetery sounds or for the thunder tracks, they sound great with either one. rOb I plan to get some pictures of the haunt this year I just hope it turns out as well as I envision it.


----------

